# Best Ground Cover for Bowl?



## Gebruikersnaam (Aug 24, 2015)

I have a 1 gallon glass bowl that I want to plant and put a betta in. I want it to be pretty simple so just want a ground cover. What ground covers work best to cover a 5" x 5" circle? (I want to avoid HC) I have ADA aqua soil for it to root well, and can give it lots of light too if needed.

Do bettas like tall plants in their bowls to swim through, or is open swimming space the best?


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I believe that in a small bowl like that, with a lot of bushy or tall plants the fish will feel more secure, safe, and healthy. If you only have ground cover plants there's may be some issues. Some long talk wavey plants I recommend are types of Vallisneria, HairGrass, and a bunch more you can research into.


----------



## AquaPlayz (Aug 14, 2015)

That is too small for a betta, they need at least 2.5gallons with a heater and filter.
But I would try dwarf sag and dwarf hair grass, the dhg will need medium-high lighting to carpet but is very pretty when it is.
Also anubias nana and totals are great.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

AquaPlayz said:


> That is too small for a betta, they need at least 2.5gallons with a heater and filter.
> But I would try dwarf sag and dwarf hair grass, the dhg will need medium-high lighting to carpet but is very pretty when it is.
> Also anubias nana and totals are great.


Ehh, I disagree, if the bowl is heated or warm enough it could be quite a good set up. With live plants sucking up the nitrates, there is no need for a filter if the bowl is heavily planted and water changes are performed frequently, then a 1 gallon bowl will be adequate. Lilnaugrim a member and Moderator on this forum has a Betta in a 1 gallon planted bowl, her fish is healthy and seems happy.

The "Bowls are not for Fish," argument is a very controversial topic, it all depends on the setup. And the livestock being put into it.


----------



## AquaPlayz (Aug 14, 2015)

Ok, IMO and IME bowls can only be used for dwarf shrimp.
Bettas will become stunted


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

AquaPlayz said:


> Ok, IMO and IME bowls can only be used for dwarf shrimp.
> Bettas will become stunted


Where is your information on bettas becoming stunted? I'd like too read that. I've had a Betta in a heated planted bowl, she turned out fine. I also had another Betta in a 1 Gallon tank, that fish also turned out to be healthy and happy.


----------



## AquaPlayz (Aug 14, 2015)

Its from personal experience, had a betta ok heated, filtered 1g and he became stunted and developed a bent spine by 2years old
All parameters where on point and he was fed nls betta pellets with bloodworms weekly.
Some may not show it but that doesn't mean it doesn't affect them.
Also its the equivalent of you living in a bathroom


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

So how are you supposed to determine your fish is stunted when you cannot prove there are any signs of the fish being stunted? We are getting off topic, OP, disregard this conversation please  I hope you find the right plants for your 1g bowl!


----------



## AquaPlayz (Aug 14, 2015)

they wont grow to full size and will be permantly fatter(organs growing but bones stop)


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 21, 2015)

Bettas CAN be kept in 1 gallon bowls. IF the person maintaining the bowl is good at keeping up with daily or every other day water changes. AND has the ability to maintain this bowl around 78-80 degrees with out night dime temperature drops.
By the time you put in your heater and thermometer and plants and décor and gravel you loose A LOT of that very minimal space you began with.

However it is best to keep them in tanks 2.5 gallons are larger.

OP I suggest you read through this sticky.
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=232570

Most ground cover type plants require a lot of care, high lighting, and co2 additions.
Bettas would prefer plants to swim through. Keep in mind their natural environment. There are always plants that come up for them to hide behind. Overly open spaces can be stressful


----------



## Ehmdee (Jun 29, 2013)

Gebruikersnaam said:


> I have a 1 gallon glass bowl that I want to plant and put a betta in. I want it to be pretty simple so just want a ground cover. What ground covers work best to cover a 5" x 5" circle? (I want to avoid HC) I have ADA aqua soil for it to root well, and can give it lots of light too if needed.
> 
> Do bettas like tall plants in their bowls to swim through, or is open swimming space the best?


Perhaps look into dwarf hairgrass! My most recent 'tank' is a dry-start Walstad bowl, and this bowl is my first time working with both HC and dwarf hairgrass. The HC is lovely and a favorite of my neos, but something about the hairgrass is just so charming. Walstad bowls are a great way to utilize a smaller space while also maintaining the bowl's cycle, and the low water volume means it's easy to provide low to high lighting fairly inexpensively - which can allow for a greater selection of ground covers that fit your budget.



Is the 5" measurement radius, or diameter?

If 5" refers to the diameter of your bowl (which it sounds like you mean) and assuming the bowl is spherical and not ellipsoid, the bowl volume is ~65 cubic inches. 65 cubic inches is equivalent to ~.28gallons. That's less than 1/3 of a gallon, not even including substrates or plant mass.​
-If 5" refers to the radius, the volume is ~523 cubic inches and the approximate capacity is just over 2.25 gallons.​


As far as anabantoids go, I've kept bettas and the (very tiny) sparkling gouramis. Though most of the sparklers preferred to have numerous hiding spaces amongst plant foliage, the bettas' preferences seemed to rely on the 'personality' of each fish. Some of the bettas seemed to love open spaces and enjoyed acrobatics that were stifled in a smaller (or less planted) tank, and there were some that appeared to feel much safer amongst plant cover. When a fish that preferred a large roaming space was relocated to a smaller tank, or vice-versa, the fish became less interested and even bordered on lethargy. Yet other fish displayed no preference as their behavior stayed the same between environments.

Aesthetics and size of tank have always been subject to the individual fishkeeper's personal preference - and as long as the fish display vigor and interest, a lack of illness/disease, and a healthy appetite, I see nothing wrong with using a tank as small as one gallon.

Even as a Walstad, one gallon is a pretty unforgiving size as far as parameters go, which is the top reason that many people recommend against it. A swing in parameters can damage or kill even the most hardy of bettas.

If your resources allow for you to maintain a stable system that accounts for the needs of your fish, and you're up for the challenge, go for it!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Not going to get into the "what's too small" argument however you should consider at least something floating to give shade to the betta from the light, hey don't like bright open tanks with no place to hide/get out of the 'sun'. Duckweed or salvinia minimia are short rooted small floaters, riccia is another floating option that has no roots. 
With substrate (usually 1-1.5") you have 4" or less of space for plants, this greatly limits options as many plants grow over 6". 
A few that stay short:
mini micro sword (Lilaeopsis nova "mini")
Dwarf hair grass (can be cut like a lawn, or get "Belem" it stays very short)
crypt para-this stuff grows insanely slow (can be as slow as only 1 leaf a year per a plant) so get enough to fill out tank with initial planting
moss carpet-plenty of options just need something to tie the mos too and be ready to trim as it gets big.
Anubias nana *micro*, the other anubias species will get to big for such a tiny space.
Hydro sp. japan (will have to trim weekly)


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Yes, a floating plant should be added for shade and to make it easier to build bubble nests. Dwarf Sag, Dwarf Hair Grass and such forth would be good.

As for the size argument, I think you should get something a bit bigger. A betta _can_ be kept in a 1 gallon bowl, with proper care and the ability to maintain the temperature at a steady 78-80 degrees. Besides, by the time you add the plants there won't be much swimming room, you could get a 2 gallon bowl instead, it will provide more room for swimming and be less maintenance. In a 1 gallon planted, all I can see looking great is shrimp, is you add a few small speices it will look bigger. 
1 betta in a 10 gallon will make the tank seem bigger and expansive, whereas a betta in a half gallon will make it look crammed.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Gebruikersnaam (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks for all the answers!

The bowl has a 13cm base in diameter. I filled it up yesterday and it does hold a little over 1 gallon of water.

I will probably order some of this and put it under high light to keep it low, which is I think what Aqua Aurora is referring to.

I would like to have visibility from all sides of the bowl, so I'm unsure of what other plants to get. Maybe something that gets a couple inches taller than the micro hair grass?


----------



## Ehmdee (Jun 29, 2013)

Have you considered a moss carpet? Attached to a flat rock or stainless/plastic mesh it can make a novel groundcover. It's relatively inexpensive, easy to trim to desired length, and otherwise low-maintenance.

Most mosses in the trade are excellent candidates, as well as 'marimo' (cladophora algae) and susswassertang. Googling "aquarium moss carpet" brings up some gorgeous results!


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

I keep a few of my bettas in 1 gallon bowls/tanks and they are no less healthy than my bettas in 10 gallon tanks. It all comes down to what the individual fish thrives in.

As for plants, I like dwarf sag for ground cover. It's a very easy plant as long as it has adequate light, fertilizer helps too.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

wow I really need to change my signature! lol

No, I think bowls can defentately be used! Actually my baby betta is in a planted 1.5 gallon bowl and is as healthy as my other bettas. But the average fish bowl is a fish trap to be honest.


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

I understand that bowls can be used for fish, it's just a matter of keeping the water quality good and non toxic, something most people with bettas in bowls aren't able to provide.


----------



## Gebruikersnaam (Aug 24, 2015)

When I was nine, I kept two Petco bettas in a divided plastic 1/2 gallon tank with no heater, lights, rare water changes, and they lived for maybe a year. I am confident my future betta will be fine in a planned planted tank. It will be in my dorm room and I don't want to smell foul water, so I'll keep up with water changes.

I need to research how to properly do a dry start so I can order hair grass and begin the process. Last time I tried dry starting I just got mold.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Gebruikersnaam said:


> When I was nine, I kept two Petco bettas in a divided plastic 1/2 gallon tank with no heater, lights, rare water changes, and they lived for maybe a year. I am confident my future betta will be fine in a planned planted tank. It will be in my dorm room and I don't want to smell foul water, so I'll keep up with water changes.
> 
> I need to research how to properly do a dry start so I can order hair grass and begin the process. Last time I tried dry starting I just got mold.


Poor bettas  I'm sure your future Betta will live longer! Prior research is key.


----------



## Gebruikersnaam (Aug 24, 2015)

SplashyBetta said:


> Poor bettas  I'm sure your future Betta will live longer! Prior research is key.


Yeah, I do feel bad now but I thought that is how they should be kept, that's always how I saw them. My future one is going to be my only friend because I have a private dorm, so I'll make sure he is happy.


----------

